# My time finally came!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

So today the stars finally aligned and I got that long awaited sought after citation King Mackeral Ive spent years after. 31lbs...I had a blast today. Ive never seen king macks bite like I did today. Phenominal. Heart pounding, and wild. I limited out, with my others going 21 and 26


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Congrats! Now can you post some pic or atleast tell us where you were fishing?

- Dae


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Fished off Hatteras, and pics will come... hopefully tomm night


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

Way to go , congrats on the catch.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

cant wait to see pics- i only caught one in my life- back in 1984 off the coast of the St Thomas Virgin Islands


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l206/nugggster/limitakings2.jpg

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l206/nugggster/kingmack1.jpg


http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l206/nugggster/kingmack3.jpg


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG!Congrats! Nice pix Nice fish !
You the King man!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

great pics- wow - awesome - i am IN !!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

WTG Brent....good to see your gettin a line wet


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Beautiful feesh!*

Way to go, man.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Them fish there look like my fish that got out of my pond last week. I've been looking for them.  


Great catch!!

- Dae


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*that's awesome man*

nice work


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Bump and cover...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Bump and cover


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Those are some tasty fish


----------

